# Spiderling?  Juvenile?  Sub adult?



## Bobafett2k6 (Sep 30, 2012)

Just a quick one.  Is there anything set in stone as to what makes your Tarantula a:

1. Spiderling
2. Juvenile
3. Sub adult
4. adult

just curious as to which categories my spiders fall into.

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Sep 30, 2012)

It's mostly an approximation because size obviously varies on the species and age isn't the only factor for growth rate and size. Typically juvies start showing adult coloration, but again it depends


----------



## Lopez (Sep 30, 2012)

No, it's just approximation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludedor24 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bobafett2k6 said:


> Just a quick one.  Is there anything set in stone as to what makes your Tarantula a:
> 
> 1. Spiderling
> 2. Juvenile
> ...



As a *GENERAL* guideline obviously this varies on the species of tarantula.

I would say :

1. Spiderling .5'' to 1''
2. Juvenile 1'' to 3''
3. Sub adult 3'' to 4''
4. adult 4'' to 5''+

Like I said it vaires on species as some adults may only reach a few inches while others may get 8-12''

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 30, 2012)

To me, spiderling is anything between 1st instar and juvenile (obviously), juvenile is about 2 inches for non-dwarf species (also sometimes considered something that can drink out of a water dish), and adult is sexually mature. Sub adult is around 3 inches for moderately sized species, but really the only two exact things you can know are that a sexually mature specimen is an adult and a young spider that doesn't look much like an adult is a spiderling.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 30, 2012)

Lets all give different answers and confuse Boba!!! LOL. j/k

Personally:

< 2"    sling
2" - x  juvie
 >x"    adult

X depends on the species

---------- Post added 09-30-2012 at 07:19 PM ----------




le-thomas said:


> To me, spiderling is anything between 1st instar and juvenile (obviously), juvenile is about 2 inches for non-dwarf species


I rehoused my T's earlier last week, and my MF H. triseriatus is next to my ~2" G. pulchra. I was sad to see they are virtually the same size... Im not feeling the dwarf scene anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JungleCage (Sep 30, 2012)

By law they are considered to be an adult when they turn 21.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stan Schultz (Oct 1, 2012)

Bobafett2k6 said:


> Just a quick one.  Is there anything set in stone as to what makes your Tarantula a:
> 
> 1. Spiderling
> 2. Juvenile
> ...


In a general sort of way, everybody has their own definitions because there are no distinct characters to help demarcate them, except perhaps for two levels in the system. I will offer my opinions here.

You forgot one stage: *Baby*. But, here I propose to blaze new territory, and to avoid highjacking this thread I will start a new one at *WHAT IS A BABY?*

Spiderling: Any immature tarantula (or other spider by extension) that does not fulfill the definition of "baby," and that is too small to be considered a juvenile or sub-adult.

Juvenile = Sub-adult: These may be used interchangeably. On the small/young end of the scale, these are any tarantula too large to be called a "spiderling," on the large end of the scale these are not yet *MATURE* adults.

*Adult*: Any tarantula that is known to be sexually mature. Males that have experienced their ultimate molt are fairly easy to recognize in most cases. But, females can only be guaranteed adults after they have produced an eggsac with eggs (viable or not).

Adulthood unknown: A proven female that has not produced eggs. Some license can be used when a female is so old or so large that there can be little question that it's an adult. (I'm open to a better name if any of you have one to offer.)


Enjoy your little 8-legged baby/spiderling/juvenile/adult/whatsit!


----------



## macbaffo (Oct 2, 2012)

in some species, a T ends to be a sling and becomes a juvenile when looses the coloration of "slinghood" (lol) and gets the "adult" colors or pattern.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Oct 3, 2012)

macbaffo said:


> in some species, a T ends to be a sling and becomes a juvenile when looses the coloration of "slinghood" (lol) and gets the "adult" colors or pattern.


Very good point! I hadn't thought about color and pattern. Well, back to the drawing board to sort thing thing out.


----------



## le-thomas (Oct 3, 2012)

JungleCage said:


> By law they are considered to be an adult when they turn 21.


Many OW species, then, are never adults. No wonder they never settle down


----------

